# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Wittigheid op linkeramandel

## Jojo76

Hallo allemaal.

Vanmorgen zag ik ineens wat wittigheid op mijn linkeramandel. Ik heb geen idee wat het is en vroeg me af of iemand hier weet wat het kan zijn. Heel toevallig heb ik vorige week donderdag 1 verstandskies moeten laten verwijderen en nu heb ik dit in mijn keel. Ook toevallig aan de kant waar de kies is verwijderd.

Is het iets bacterieels? Ik verzorg mijn gebit prima dus dat is het niet. Ik kan maandag pas naar de huisarts bellen wat ik al wel van plan ben als het er maandag nog zit.  :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Als het witte stippen zijn kan je denken aan een keelontsteking... altijd laten checken door je huisarts; moet je een antibioticakuur voor nemen!!

----------

